# A visit to my crypt-forest...



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I took some pictures of my plants and set up for sharing with you...

the Crypt-Dome for neutral-likes plants...










The Swamp, Here my black water plants are growing ...










Some of the plants...

Flowering C. wendtii 'Green Gecko'










The broad leaves C. yujii










C. sp. 'Kota Tinggi', an unknown hybrid & detail of the leaf



















My brownish C. longicauda










more coming soon...


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

wow some really good pics. and the tank looks great.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

nswhite, thanks for your comment...

A few more pictures....

A right side view of the Crypto-Dome...










A left top view of the Crypto-Dome...










A C. cordata var. zonata from Sungai Koru, before named (due to a mistake) C. x purpurea nothovar. borneoensis...










And deatil of the leaf from the same plant...










A giant leaf of C. coronata in my hand to compare...










A green C. longicauda...










And finaly C. minima from Bukit Merah.










Greetings from Spain


----------



## nellis (May 6, 2006)

How does your setup work? Are the pots just sitting in a shallow pool and water themselves by wicking? Also, is that flourite they're planted in? Do you mist or just keep the lid very tight?

-Nate


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats, Xema, those are really nice plants!

Is the brownish longicauda your old strain without locality data?


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Kai Witte said:


> Congrats, Xema, those are really nice plants!
> 
> Is the brownish longicauda your old strain without locality data?


Thanks Kai....

Brownish longiacauda was coming from Green Chapter, but It was allways green, only before moved it to ADA amazonia soil, leaves are becoming brownish...


----------



## hanico (Oct 16, 2006)

its nice plant


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Nice looking plants Xema, that C. coronata is something else. How warm do you keep the plants?

By the way, thanks for the mention on your website, I saw the link to my travelog.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi Sean,

I keep them on winter around 18/20ºC into the neutral set up, for swamp plants 24ºC. On summer Temperature can get up over 30ºC...

This early morning temp of water into the neutral set up was 15ºC (we are inmerse in a cold wave in Spain, 3 or 4ºC... is not ussual here)


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

That looks so nice!

I'm having an insect problem with my emersed tank. What do you do to control insects? To a lesser extent, I have some mold issues, but those arent' too bad.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Try dusting a little cinnamon over the mold and nearby areas.

What is "bugging" you, aphids?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I've been using emersed moss in my pots to keep mold at bay. So far it seems to be working well.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Emersed moss is quite pretty too. I'll have to try this.


----------



## landstrykeren (Apr 17, 2007)

What kind of lightning do you use for those setups?


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

ruki said:


> That looks so nice!
> 
> I'm having an insect problem with my emersed tank. What do you do to control insects? To a lesser extent, I have some mold issues, but those arent' too bad.


This approach might work. What type of insects do you have?

Btw Xema, very nice setup and plants


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Petter,

It doesn't matter that much since crypts are adapting their photosynthesis system to the light spectrum available at their given growing spot. I like Phillips TLD 840 tubes though.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/crypt-nuts/13862-peat-swamp-habitat-for-crypts-in.html


----------



## landstrykeren (Apr 17, 2007)

Kai Witte said:


> Hello Petter,
> 
> It doesn't matter that much since crypts are adapting their photosynthesis system to the light spectrum available at their given growing spot. I like Phillips TLD 840 tubes though.
> 
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/crypt-nuts/13862-peat-swamp-habitat-for-crypts-in.html


Thanks, i'm going to use 11w for my setup.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow! That coronata was impressive! You have a nice collection.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Actually, that plant prooved to be another nice strain of usteriana...


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

"Actually, that plant prooved to be another nice strain of usteriana"

Oh really? That was my first thought too. Niiiiiice.

As for bugs I've never actually tried this with crypts but you could get a small cheap lizard like an Anole and just let it eat them.

My kids had a bearded dragon and one time they knocked an orange off the counter and it got lost behind a cabinet. 

Three weeks later there were more fruit flies than imaginable. I tore half the kitchen apart looking for it and finally did locate the offending orange and got rid of it. But I still had a quadzilllion fruit flies

I'm quite against pesticide sprays, but I did weant them gone. So what I did is put a funy bowl in the lizard cage with a small piece of banans in it and left the lid open 1/8 of an inch.

The flies smelled the bannana and went there and got eaten by the lizard. In a few hors all the flies were gne. This wadn't a prticularly small lizard either.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

"A giant leaf of C. coronata in my hand to compare..."

You know when _C. usteriana_ came in fresh out of the river and off the plane from Marco the leaves looked EXACTLY like the _C. coronata_ above. Just a little less green.


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice shots, Xema. Your Crypt r growing very well in the "forest" created by u. Well done!


----------

